# Short Wilier Mortirolo Review



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://www.active.com/gear/Articles...&TextName=More&ArtText=Txt&Placement=4&Dy=Thu


----------



## barrykm (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

